# VirtualHost: Domain auf auf vorhandenen vServer umlenken



## Kristian- (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi Freunde der Sonne!
Ich habe da mal eine Frage und bin langsam am verzweifeln. Zum Szenario: Ich besitze einen vServer mit der IPv4-Adresse: 123.456.789.111. Auf diesen zeigt auch http://www.hammerseite1.de (/www). 

Nun habe ich mir drei weitere Domains zugelegt: xy1.de, xy2.de, xy3.de. Diese sollen jetzt auf meinen vServer auf den DocumentRoot /www/neuesprojekt/ verweisen.

Nun habe ich bei meinem Hoster (hosteurope) bei den Domaineinstellungen sämtliche DNS-Domaineinstellungen auf 123.456.789.111 umgestellt. Bei meinem vServer habe ich folgendes eingetragen:

<VirtualHost *:80>
ServerName http://www.xy1.de
DocumentRoot /www/neuesprojekt/
</VirtualHost>

Ich denke doch nicht, dass man in der hosts Datei noch etwas einstellen muss? Wo liegt der Fehler? Hat mal jemand eine Idee?

LG Kristian


----------



## lukelukeluke (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi
- Was kommt für eine Fehlermeldung beim Aufruf der Seite?
- Hast du Apache auf dem vServer neu gestartet oder ge reloaded (wurde Fehlemeldung dabei angezeigt?)
- Nimm mal den Slash am Ende von *DocumentRoot /www/neuesprojekt/* weg, also *DocumentRoot /www/neuesprojekt*, kA ob das was hilft
- Prüfe die DNS-Weiterleitung, zB mit nslookup oder indem du bei deiner lokalen Hosts-Datei für die Domain http://www.xy1.de die IP 123.456.789.111 einfügst (Einträge dort werden vor DNS-Server-Auflösung priorisiert


----------



## olqs (10. November 2010)

Irgendwie les ich keine Frage in deinem ersten Posting. Was passiert denn genau? Wird beim Aufruf von http://www.xy1.de die Seite http://www.hammerseite1.de angezeigt?

Probier mal vor dem <VirtualHost> Eintrag folgende Option zu setzen:
NameVirtualHost *:80

Gruss


----------

